# [JAXB] unmarshaller mit unbekannten tags



## andi_superstar (22. Sep 2005)

hi,

weiß jemand eine möglichkeit, eine JAXB dokument mit dem unmarshaller zu öffnen, obwohl da nachträglich unbekannte tags HINZUGEFÜGT wurden.

z.b. wird aus
<root>
  <name>andi</name>
</root>

das hier:
<root>
  <name>andi</name>
  <nickname>xxx</nickname>
</root>

der tag <nickname> ist hier dem unmarshaller unbekannt und er wirft die exception.
tag name "nickname" is not allowed. Possible tag names are: ...

ich möchte einfach dass er nickname überliest und nicht weiter beachte.

wisst ihr eine möglichkeit bzw. einen link?

thx
andi


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

puuu

gibts da nicht in xml-Schema sowas wie "any"?

und kannst du nickname nicht in einen anderen namespace/schema legen?


----------



## andi_superstart (22. Sep 2005)

da kann ich dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen???

ich betreue ein größeres softwaretool und des datenhandling würd über jaxb gemanaged.
jetzt kommen halt evtl in späteren versionen in den datenaufbau neue felder hinzu.
wenn ich diese daten dann in der alten jaxb lade bekomme ich bei den neu hinzugekommenen tags 
die exception.
jedoch ist die ältere programmversion dann sowieso nicht auf die neuen tags ausgelegt und
braucht diese dann nicht.
sie sollen einfach ignoriert werden.


----------



## andi_superstart (22. Sep 2005)

da kann ich dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen???

ich betreue ein größeres softwaretool und des datenhandling würd über jaxb gemanaged.
jetzt kommen halt evtl in späteren versionen in den datenaufbau neue felder hinzu.
wenn ich diese daten dann in der alten jaxb lade bekomme ich bei den neu hinzugekommenen tags 
die exception.
jedoch ist die ältere programmversion dann sowieso nicht auf die neuen tags ausgelegt und
braucht diese dann nicht.
sie sollen einfach ignoriert werden.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

wenn jaxb dabei ist dann gibts irgendwo eine zugehörige schema datei

ohne die zu ändern (und mit jaxb die klassen neu zu generieren) kannst du an deinem (Un) Marshaller nix ändern!


----------

